# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Live CD Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3 beta

## sergey ulasen

Продолжаем развивать свой продукт Live CD Vba32 Rescue. Рад сообщить вам о выходе новой бета-версии 3.12.3.0 beta.

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

Немного истории  :Smiley:  Сейчас в релизе находится версия Live CD Vba32 Rescue 3.12.2.0, которая включает в себя:
- поддержка файловых систем: NTFS, FAT;
- консольный сканер Vba32.L под Linux (релизный);
- командная оболочка bash;
- файловый менеджер MC;
- пользовательский интерфейс (dialog);
- поддержка автомонтирования, в том числе сменных носителей;
- мультиязыковая поддержка: русский, английский.

Требования: процессор i586, ОЗУ - 128Мб.

Версия 3.12.3.0 beta, помимо обновленного программного содержимого (включая ядро Linux 2.6.30 и загрузчик grub2), значительно переработана, что позволило включить следующие возможности:

+ Добавлена возможность загрузки с флеш-носителей

Создать загрузочную флешку можно двумя способами.

1. Непосредственным копированием образа на носитель, при этом потеряв на ней все данные. Это можно успешно сделать как из-под самого компакт диска, так и из-под Linux и из-под Windows.
*В данной версии продукта пока поддерживается только создание загрузочной флешки из-под Linux.* Для этого служит утилита dd, входящая в состав каждого дистрибутива:

Общий вид команды:


```
dd if=<путь к образу> of=<путь к носителю>
```

Пример:


```
dd if=vbarescue-beta.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
```

В одной из будущих версий появится новый пункт меню, который поможет в создании загрузочной флешки в автоматическом режиме с самого Live CD.

Также сейчас подготавливается набор утилит, которые позволят сделать тоже самое из-под Windows.

2. Также мы рассматриваем возможность создания в будущем загрузочной флешки без потери данных. К сожалению, эта возможность будет доступна только в Linux или на самом диске.  

+ Поддержка сети

Сейчас данная возможность действует только в ручном режиме (с помощью команд Linux), а в будущем появится соответствующий пункт меню.
Также попытаемся решить воспрос с обновлением флеш-носителя. На ближайшую перспективу рассматриваем вопрос обновления антивирусного сканера, а на далекую и других модулей продукта.

+ Добавлена утилита memtest

* Расширена мультиязыковая поддержка

Добавился немецкий язык. Белорусский уже готов, осталось добавить в образ.

Таким образом, мы определились со структурой и содержимым продукта и подготовили почву для следующих серьезных изменений  :Smiley:  Теперь будет происходить постепенное добавление заявленных возможностей и стабилизация его работы.
Просьба посмотреть и начать высказываться по сути продукта и тех возможностей, которые бы вы хотели там видеть.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

> + Поддержка сети
> 
> Сейчас данная возможность действует только в ручном режиме (с помощью команд Linux), а в будущем появится соответствующий пункт меню.


Поддержка сети сделана для того, чтобы в будущем была возможность обновиться?

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Поддержка сети сделана для того, чтобы в будущем была возможность обновиться?


Угу.

----------


## santy

Впечатляет быстрая работа Live CD. Можно ли при запуске сканера в первых строках показывать инфо о антивирусных базах, датах их создания, и чтобы эта информация так же попадала в лог сканирования?

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Впечатляет быстрая работа Live CD. Можно ли при запуске сканера в первых строках показывать инфо о антивирусных базах, датах их создания, и чтобы эта информация так же попадала в лог сканирования?


Все и так попадает. При запуске сканера вылазит вот такая шапка:

+----------------------------------------------------+
|           VirusBlokAda (Console scanner)                    |
| Vba32 Linux 3.12.10.7 / 2009.06.14 11:56 (Vba32.L)  |
|        Copyright (c) 1993-2009 by VBA Ltd.               |
+----------------------------------------------------+ 

Она же пишется в лог.
Тут есть и версия ядра (3.12.10.7) и дата сборки баз (2009.06.14 11:56).

----------


## sergey ulasen

Новая бета-версия 3.12.3.1 beta

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

+ Добавилась возможность создания загрузочного флеш-носителя из-под Windows

Для этого необходимо скачать архив:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_wintools.rar

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_wintools.rar

1. Необходимо распаковать архив vbarescue_wintools.rar в отдельную папку;
2. Скопировать в папку vbarescue_wintools iso-образ vbarescue-beta.iso;
3. Запустить bat-файл runme.bat и следовать получаемым инструкциям.

ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Данные инструкции по записи удалят данные с флеш-носителя. Не забудьте скопировать информацию с флеш на другой носитель.

+ Добавлена утилита mhdd

* Расширена мультиязыковая поддержка

Добавился белорусский язык.


Пользуемся на здоровье и не забываем про фидбэк  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Все, что хорошо начинается, кончается плохо. Все, что начинается плохо, кончается еще хуже.  :Smiley: 

И зачем было портить такой отличный Live CD?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

А не понравилось мне вот что:




> + Добавлена утилита memtest





> + Добавлена утилита mhdd


И зачем вообще нужно было обновлять загрузчик? Куда дели выбор режимов разрешения монитора?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Так и не решился вопрос с пересборкой самого образа и с карантином.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Из того что понравилось:

1. Добавили два языка. Очень хорошо! Но на этом думаю стоит остановится.
2. Обновили сканер. Ну это уже давно пора было сделать.

На счет загрузочных флэшек - конечно хорошо, но мне это не очень нужно.

Сканирование проходит быстрее и сам размер образа не вырос. Что есть большой позитив.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Для тех кто будет юзать команду dd я бы посоветовал убрать bs. Пускай копирует по-дефолту. Надежнее скопируется.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Мелочи приятные. В строке подсказки mc теперь все гуд.  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey ulasen

> А не понравилось мне вот что:
> 
> Сообщение от sergey ulasen  
> + Добавлена утилита memtest
> 
> Сообщение от sergey ulasen  
> + Добавлена утилита mhdd
> 
> И зачем вообще нужно было обновлять загрузчик? Куда дели выбор режимов разрешения монитора?


Утилиты memtest и mhdd небольшие, но очень полезные  :Smiley:  Тех. поддержка настаивала на их включении в продукт. Их практика показывает, что иногда проблемы клиента связаны с "битой" памятью, а объяснить "домохозяйке" что такое memtest и где его скачать очень тяжело. Теперь это стало проще. Пришлось с ними согласиться.

Выбор разрешения монитора вернем в одной из будущих версий, он никуда не пропадет. Пожертвовать им пришлось временно.

А благодаря новому загрузчику мы без проблем сделали гибридный образ, который может грузится как с cd/dvd так и с флеш. Новый загрузчик более гибок в настройке.




> Так и не решился вопрос с пересборкой самого образа и с карантином.


Да, к сожалению, к этому на данный момент мы пока не готовы. Сейчас в альфе в консоли реализовано удаление подозрительных файлов (в релизе этого нет). Когда это дойдет до релиза и появится соответствующая кнопка в меню компакта, тогда вернемся к вопросу карантина.




> Из того что понравилось:
> 
> На счет загрузочных флэшек - конечно хорошо, но мне это не очень нужно.


Ну это действительно кому как  :Smiley:  Тут недавно был инцидент на несколько сотен машин зараженных Sality, так ребята очень просили загрузочные флешки.




> Сканирование проходит быстрее и сам размер образа не вырос. Что есть большой позитив.


В действительности, в чистом виде размер уменьшился на 10 Мб.
На подходе достаточно серьезное уменьшение вирусных баз, потому дистрибутив станет еще меньше.




> Для тех кто будет юзать команду dd я бы посоветовал убрать bs. Пускай копирует по-дефолту. Надежнее скопируется.


Поставили размер буфера побольше. Так быстрее копирует и флешка целее  :Smiley: 




> Мелочи приятные. В строке подсказки mc теперь все гуд.


Перешли на новый mc http://midnight-commander.org/

----------


## sergey ulasen

Сегодня на ресурсах доступна бета-версия 3.12.3.2 beta

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

Целью создания данной версии продукта, было достижение следующих возможностей:

+ Копирование образа в память при загрузке с освобождением носителя

Для этого в загрузчик добавился новый пункт меню vbarescue2ram.
Мы рекомендуем иметь объем ОЗУ не менее 256 Мб.

Преимущества: 

1. Воспользовавшись одним образом можно одновременно просканировать множество компьютеров;
2. Создав загрузочную флешку из-под Windows, ее можно перезаписать из-под загруженного образа и использовать как обычную флешку. 

+ Создание загрузочной флешки без потери данных на носителе в Linux

Для это необходимо воспользоваться утилитами:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

1. Необходимо распаковать архив vbarescue_linux.tar.gz в отдельную папку;
2. Скопировать в ту же папку iso-образ vbarescue-beta.iso;
3. Примонтировать флешку с файловой системой FAT (*строго!*);
4. Запустить скрипт runme.sh и передать путь к точке монтирования флешки.

Примерно вот так:



```
wget ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz
wget ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso
tar -xzf vbarescue_linux.tar.gz
mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash -t vfat
./runme.sh /mnt/flash
```

+ Создание загрузочной флешки без потери данных на носителе из-под VbaRescue

Добавился соответствующий пункт меню: *Создание загрузочного носителя*. Пока названия в пункте даны в черновом варианте, потом придумаем более красивые формулировки.

Для записи необходимо следовать инструкциям меню.

Преимущества:
Таким образом можно создать загрузочную флешку с файловой системой FAT (понятную ОС Windows) не влезая в дебри Linux.

+ Добавлена поддержка файловых систем ОС Linux

ext2
ext3
ext4
reiserfs

Они автоматически монтируются в папку /mnt

Жалуемся  :Smiley:

----------


## Rashevskiy

Особенно понравились пункты:
+ Копирование образа в память при загрузке с освобождением носителя
и
+ Создание загрузочной флешки без потери данных на носителе из-под VbaRescue

Ну и конечно приятно, что не забыли о поклонниках Linux.
Еще раз спасибо разработчикам. :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

Сергей! В теме               http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50186 у пользователя проблема с загрузкой Live CD. Модель ноутбука toshiba satellite pslb8e-01100tru. Последняя строка runit: enter stage: /etc/runit/2

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Сергей! В теме               http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=50186 у пользователя проблема с загрузкой Live CD. Модель ноутбука toshiba satellite pslb8e-01100tru. Последняя строка runit: enter stage: /etc/runit/2


Два варианта:
1. Не поддерживается железо;
2. Битый модуль.

Железо вроде не новое, значит скорее второй вариант. Да и другие Live CD не стартуют скорее по той же причине.
Возможный путь - загрузка с флешки, это отсечет вариант с поцарапанной болванкой.

----------


## Aleksandra

Сергей! Оказался все же первый вариант. Ядро не поддерживает железо. Передай разработчику эту информацию.

----------


## sergey ulasen

Попытаюсь связаться с *fidan* в личке, может получится совместно выяснить возникающие у него проблемы.

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Попытаюсь связаться с *fidan* в личке, может получится совместно выяснить возникающие у него проблемы.


Если загрузка с CD/DVD прерывается на выводе /etc/runit/2, то проблема скорее всего заключается в том, что невозможно найти носитель, на котором находятся файлы для дальнейшей загрузки. Если при этом "железо" не самое новое и образ не битый, то обойти эту проблему можно двумя путями:

1. Перезапуск сервиса ответственного за поиск носителя, содержащего файлы, необходимые для дальнейшей загрузки.
Последовательность команд следующая:

Alt+F2


```
sv restart /var/serviсe/drive
```

Alt+F1

2. Имея в наличии записанную загрузочную флешку, ее достаточно вставить в USB разъем, при этом не прерывая загрузку с CD/DVD-ROM. Образ с диска определит флешку и попытается продолжить загрузку с нее.

Вышеописанных проблем не возникает, если успешно загрузиться с флешки.
Сама по себе ситуация достаточно редкая и нетривиальная, потому пугаться не стоит. В первый раз с такой столкнулись  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> + Добавлена поддержка файловых систем ОС Linux
> 
> ext2
> ext3
> ext4
> reiserfs
> 
> Они автоматически монтируются в папку /mnt


Так и не понял зачем оно нужно для починки виндовых машин.

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Так и не понял зачем оно нужно для починки виндовых машин.


Пускай будут, в хозяйстве все сгодится.

----------


## sergey ulasen

Сегодня на ресурсах доступна бета-версия 3.12.3.3 beta

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

Целью создания данной версии продукта было включение поддержки сети.

* Добавился пункт меню *Сеть*

Выбрав данный пункт меню, система определяет сетевые интерфейсы компьютера (ethernet) и дает возможность настроить каждый из них. Настройка может производиться как автоматически (используя DHCP), так и в ручном режиме.

* Добавились приложения для работы с сетью

dropbear (ssh client)
tcpdump (sniffer)

Обновлен MidnightCommander до версии 4.7.0-rc1 для работы с ftp.
Кроме того, доступны традиционные утилиты wget и ping.

* Отключен режим энергосбережения монитора

Нас просто завалили логами сканера, в которых было видно, что пользователи прерывали проверку не дождавшись конца пробега. Во всех случаях было одно и то же объяснение: "Мы увидели черный экран, испугались и нажали на ресет". Потому было решено пожертвовать данной функциональность, за что Партия Зеленых обещала нас засудить  :Smiley: 

* Добавилась поддержка манипулятора типа мышь

* Вернулась поддержка выбора разрешения монитора

Спасибо *Синауридзе Александр* за то, что напоминал нам об этом  :Smiley:  .

* Изменилось меню управления настройками сканирования

Было перенесено на верхний уровень меню управления Карантином, Настроек отчета и Выбора диска для отчета. Кроме того, теперь Карантин включен по умолчанию.

Спасибо *Aleksandra*  :Smiley:  .

* Появилась возможность обновления сканера в ручном режиме

Для этого необходимо воспользоваться командой vbacl --update.

Данные на самом носителе не изменяются!!!

* Изменился механизм распределения памяти

Дадим следующие рекомендации:
1. Для обычного сканирования достаточно около 100 Мб ОЗУ;
2. Для обновления и последующего сканирования - около 200 Мб ОЗУ;
3. Для освобождения носителя и последующего сканирования - около 200 Мб ОЗУ;
4. Для освобождения носителя, обновления и последующего сканирования - около 300 Мб ОЗУ.

В планах на будущее:

1. Запись обновленного сканера на носитель (флешка);
2. Добавление отдельного пункта меню для обновления;
3. Создание и использование файла подкачки.

Ждем замечаний  :Cool:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Что-то тут тишина. Разработчик в загуле?

----------


## Groft

> Что-то тут тишина. Разработчик в загуле?


Нет  :Smiley: 
Если все пойдет по плану, то ожидается на следующей неделе  :Cool:

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Что-то тут тишина. Разработчик в загуле?


Уже вышел  :Beer: 

Представляем следующую версию продукта Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.4 beta:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

+ Возможность создания и использования файла подкачки

Причиной создания файла подкачки стала необходимость освобождения носителя, обновления сканера и успешного сканирования на машинах с недостаточным количеством ОЗУ. Был установлен порог, при котором файл подкачки *не будет создаваться* на машинах с ОЗУ 512 Мб и более. На машинах с меньшим количеством ОЗУ будет создаваться своп размером от 128 до 512 Мб. При этом на разделах всегда будут оставаться свободными как минимум 128 Мб.

* Изменился механизм распределения памяти




> 1. Для обычного сканирования достаточно около 100 Мб ОЗУ;
> 2. Для обновления и последующего сканирования - около 200 Мб ОЗУ;
> 3. Для освобождения носителя и последующего сканирования - около 200 Мб ОЗУ;
> 4. Для освобождения носителя, обновления и последующего сканирования - около 300 Мб ОЗУ.


Теперь, в виду использования файла подкачки и нового механизма распределения памяти, достаточно иметь 128 Мб ОЗУ.

+ Добавление отдельного пункта меню для обновления

По-умолчанию задан путь обновления с нашего сервера (http://www.anti-virus.by/update/), но по необходимости данный путь можно изменить, к примеру, на свой локальный.
Кроме того ведется лог обновления, который сохраняется в папку VBARESCUE.

+ Возможность использования прокси-сервера

Доступно определение адреса в формате *Host[:Рort]* и параметров аутентификации *Login[:Рassword]*.

* Извлечение лотка CD/DVD при размонтировании/освобождении носителя

Мелочь, а приятно  :Smiley: 

* Сканирование носителя, с которого производилась загрузка образа

Предоставляет возможность лечения зараженного носителя.

* Вывод истории загрузки образа на экран

На экран выдается информация о найденных разделах, файловой системе на них, найденных образах и создаваемых файлах подкачки:



```
>> partition : file system [> drive]
    >> image [ > memory]
    >> swap > size
```

Исключительно для ценителей  :Smiley:  :

* Обновлено ядро Linux до версии 2.6.31

Исользуется линукс-ядро от команды www.zen-sources.org.

Пополнился список поддерживаемых файловых систем: reiser4 и btrfs.
Использован альтернативный планировщик процессов BFS.
Использован альтернативный планировщик ввода-вывода BFQ.

*Известные проблемы:*

* детектирование файлов в собственном карантине

Эта проблема больше относится к консольному сканеру и будет решена в ближайшее время в версии 3.12.12.0.

* невозможность лечения файлов, сжатых на файловой системе NTFS

Эти файлы успешно детектируются и удаляются с диска. Проблемы возникают только с редактированием файлов.
Рекомендации: снятие атрибута сжатия с файла, папки или диска в целом.

* увеличение времени загрузки образа

1) Серьезно увеличилось время загрузки при создании свопа, но это неактуально для машин с достаточным количеством ОЗУ. И временем загрузки пришлось пожертвовать в угоду новым возможностям.
2) Раньше мы практиковали "распараллеленную загрузку", что приводило к некоторым проблемам в инициализации. Пришлось отказаться от этого и перейти к "последовательной загрузке". Естественно визуально время загрузки возрасло, хотя время полной загрузки не изменилось.

Мы держим этот параметр на контроле и будем пытаться уменьшать его значение, но не в угоду в стабильности.

* есть некоторые проблемы с локалазициями

В процессе выпуска новых бета-версий продукта мы не занимаемся промежуточными переводами, по причине частого их изменения. Поддерживаем только русскую и английскую версии.

По плану до релиза нам не хватает:
* исправление известных проблем;
* запись обновленного сканера на носитель (флешка);
* пользовательская документация.

Ждем замечаний  :Censored:  и предложений

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## sergey ulasen

Представляем следующую версию продукта Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.5 beta:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

+ Возможность сохранения обновленного сканера на носитель (USB)

Последовательность действий следующая:

1. Загрузка образа в память;
2. Настройка сети;
3. Обновление сканера;
4. Создание загрузочного носителя.

В результате образ просто перезапишется на тот же носитель, с которого он был загружен.

Естественно, это не единственный вариант использования. Можно и на новый носитель записать, тогда нет необходимости в загрузке образа в память и т.д.

В данной бета-версии все. Я думаю, что впереди нас ждет еще одна (скорее всего, уже последняя) бета, которая выйдет после релиза ядра 3.12.12.0.

Пользуемся  :Cool:

----------


## senyak

А как его обновлять?

----------


## sergey ulasen

> А как его обновлять?


Для начала вводная информация:




> "Обновление антивирусного сканера возможно по сети Ethernet по протоколам SMB, FTP, HTTP с использованием прокси-авторизации и без нее."


Т.е. ADSL-модем, к примеру, вы поднять не сможете.




> "По умолчанию в качестве источника обновления указан путь http://anti-virus.by/update/. Однако имеется возможность изменить путь обновления, указав другой источник в сети Интернет или в своей локальной сети."


Теперь по сути:

Во-первых, нужно настроить сеть (пункт меню *Сеть*).

Во-вторых, обновить сканер (пункт меню *Обновление сканера*).

P.S.: Стали часто приходить вопросы по поводу того, почему данный проект так долго висит в бете, и не загнулся ли он вообще. Не загнулся  :Smiley: . В планах - выпустить релиз к Новому Году.
P.P.S.: В ближайшее время появится дополнительная информация.

----------


## sergey ulasen

Доброго времени суток!

Во-первых, хотел бы самого себя поправить и извиниться перед пользователем *senyak*. Обновление по протоколу SMB в продукте Vba32 Rescue невозможно, а возможно только через HTTP и FTP.

А во-вторых, как и обещал, сегодня выпускаем уже последнюю бета-версию Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.6  :Cool:  :

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue-beta.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue-beta.iso

В нее вошли следующие изменения:

* Переработан интерфейс пользователя

Изменены названия некоторых пунктов меню на более корректные. Исправлена логика работы некоторых пунктов.

* Актуализированы языковые файлы

Актуализированы русский, белорусский и английский языки. Немецкий язык тоже изменен, но некоторые пункты еще требуют актуализации.

* Повышена стабильность работы продукта

Исправлены мелкие недочеты, обнаруженные во время тестирования.

Вот, в общем-то, и все. Впереди остался только релиз  :Smiley:

----------


## Aleksandra

> Немецкий язык тоже изменен, но некоторые пункты еще требуют актуализации.


Сережа! Сейчас там какой вариант локализации? Который я правила? Скинь окончательный вариант и я внесу необходимые изменения.

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Сережа! Сейчас там какой вариант локализации? Который я правила? Скинь окончательный вариант и я внесу необходимые изменения.


Да, там сейчас твой последний вариант перевода. Но там добавилось еще пару новых пунктов меню, и изменились формулировки в некоторых старых.

----------


## Aleksandra

> * Переработан интерфейс пользователя
> 
> Изменены названия некоторых пунктов меню на более корректные. Исправлена логика работы некоторых пунктов.


Пункт




> ACTION_CONFIG_OBJECT="Контейнеры"


логичнее оставить, как было ранее




> ACTION_CONFIG_OBJECT="Сканируемые объекты"


Единственное подменю, касающееся файла отчета, как-то плохо смотрится. Его нужно либо куда-то перенести (только куда?), либо убрать как ненужное. Также, возможно, следуют рассмотреть вариант возвращения




> VBACL_OK="Включение имен \"чистых\" файлов в отчет"


Они как раз были вместе, и тогда все было куда более логичнее чем сейчас, а количество пользователей включающих данную опцию не велико.

----------


## Logarifm_Andre

Добрый день!

Решил попробовать в работе этот продукт.
Скачал последнюю бета-версию Live CD Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.6, записал на диск. Загрузился с него. Написано, что версия GNU GRUB version 1.96? И почему в меню 5 пунктов: vba32rescue, vba32rescue2ram, memtest, mhdd, reboot. 

После выбора меню vba32rescue появляется подменю выбора разрешения, далее нет выбора языка и меню действий (сканирование, запуск коммандреа и т.д.) нет никаких!!!

Что я сделал не так?

Спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Groft

> Добрый день!


Добрый!




> Решил попробовать в работе этот продукт.
> Скачал последнюю бета-версию Live CD Vba32 Rescue 3.12.3.6, записал на диск. Загрузился с него. Написано, что версия GNU GRUB version 1.96? И почему в меню 5 пунктов: vba32rescue, vba32rescue2ram, memtest, mhdd, reboot.


Все правильно, так и должно быть.
vba32rescue - загрузка прямо с носителя
vba32rescue2ram - в память
Два последующих пункта предназначены для проверки железа (memtest и mhdd)
reboot - без каментов  :Smiley: 



> После выбора меню vba32rescue появляется подменю выбора разрешения, далее нет выбора языка и меню действий (сканирование, запуск коммандреа и т.д.) нет никаких!!!


Загрузка с диска обычно достигает немного меньше одной минуты. Может недождались? :Smiley: 
А вот такой скрин был?

----------


## Logarifm_Andre

Спасибо за быстрый ответ!

Да такой скрин был 
Что с этим делом делать мне не совем понятно! 
Простите за неграмотность, научиться этим пользоваться хотелось бы 

Никакого описания и хелпа, к сожалению найти не удалось

----------


## Groft

> Спасибо за быстрый ответ!
> 
> Да такой скрин был 
> Что с этим делом делать мне не совем понятно! 
> Простите за неграмотность, научиться этим пользоваться хотелось бы


Да, полноценного хелпа, к сожалению, пока нет, но скоро уже будет  :Smiley: 
ps попробуйте выполнить следующие действия: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...4&postcount=15

----------


## Logarifm_Andre

Ок, буду пробовать, но уже завтра!
Что получится отпишусь

----------


## Logarifm_Andre

> Groft


Все отлично, Live CD загрузился. Видомо, я не терпеливый

----------


## sergey ulasen

Как и обещал, сегодня выпустили релиз Спасательного Образа Vba32 Rescue 3.12.4.0. Продукт доступен для скачивания по следующим ссылкам:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue.iso

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue.iso

На сегодняшний день размер образа составляет ~90МБ.

Также были обновлены утилиты для создания загрузочного USB-носителя.

Утилита для Windows доступна:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_wintools.zip

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_wintools.zip

Утилита для Linux доступна:

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/vbarescue_linux.tar.gz

Также доступна пользовательская документация на русском языке (27 стр.):

ftp://anti-virus.by/pub/docs/russian...er%20Guide.pdf

ftp://vba.ok.by/vba/docs/russian/Vba...er%20Guide.pdf

Страница, посвященная данному продукту, на нашем русском и английском сайтах появится после Нового Года. Тогда же появится и англоязычная документация.

В течение ближайших дней свяжусь с *Aleksandra* для внесения соответствующих изменений в Чаво.

Просьба ко всем, кто имеет в подписи ссылку на бета-версию продукта, исправить ссылку на корректную.

Огромное спасибо тем, кому данный продукт интересен, и тем, кто принимал активное участие в его тестировании. Мы надеемся, что его применение (в т.ч. на портале ВирусИнфо) поможет многим пользователям в борьбе со сложнейшими вирусными заражениями. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Сергей! Какие новости нас жду в ближайшее время по Live CD?

----------


## sergey ulasen

> Сергей! Какие новости нас жду в ближайшее время по Live CD?


Пока никаких серьезных разработок в данном направлении не планируется. Только периодическое обновление ядра Linux. Хотя идей, конечно, очень много...

----------


## SeySan

> Утилиты memtest и mhdd небольшие, но очень полезные  Тех. поддержка настаивала на их включении в продукт. Их практика показывает, что иногда проблемы клиента связаны с "битой" памятью, а объяснить "домохозяйке" что такое memtest и где его скачать очень тяжело. Теперь это стало проще. Пришлось с ними согласиться.


*Просто великолепно, что их добавили в сборку !!!*  :094:  :Beer: 

Например - только такой связкой (*memtest + mhdd + Vba32 Rescue + Midnigth Commander (где руки и запоминание не подвели)+Win XP бут сектора+продукты COMODO: Memory Firewall и Internet Security с Firewall'ом и Антивирусом - обладателем вашего антивируса я на тот момент не являлся ...*) удалось за последние 24 часа - поднять 2 ПК, о которых приходилось думать, что это уже не жильцы на этом свете (как минимум, потеря информации - что есть как раз большая трагедия и как максимум затраты на убиенное железо...)

Но они выжили - благодаря *ВАШИМ разработкам и продуманному решению о сборке Live CD* !!! 
*ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО !!!*

Самое интересное, что 2-я машина была заражена как раз планками памяти из 1-го ПК (что пока у меня вызвало изумление) ???

Как Вы считаете , если на одной таки планке - есть бэды - могли ли вирусные составляющие быть переданы на другой ПК, т.к. другим способом машины между собой никак не общались ???

====================================

ОСОБАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ за ВАШ ТРУД !!! - и это не пустые слова...

Из проб и ошибок были задействованы :

- NOD32 (стоял изначально - умер с сообщением о недоступности ядра)
не дали особенно результатов :
- Dr.Web CureIt
- Dr.Web LiveCD 5.0.2 25.03.2010
- AVG RescueCD 9.0
чуть получше было у 
Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10.0.10.1(он таки разыскал руткит, как минимум - но с проблемой не справился...)

+ Windows XP - загрузочный диск - дабы подлатать на всякий пожарный загрузочные сектора винды

*А вот Ваш продукт - Vba32 Rescue 3.12.4.0 - дал впечатляющие результаты !!!*
Хотя поначалу было желание к вашему интерфейсу прикрутить _опцию_, где я сам могу разбираться и с карантином и теми заразами, что не удалены, но отражены в карантине... Возможно это решение недалёкого будущего ?  :Wink:  /У касперского, конечно - интерфейс поприятнее - как раз для домохозяек, вот только результат подводит  :Smiley: /

А из всего проделанного - осталось пожелать ВАМ в руководство пользователя, таки добавить, какими методами решать проблему после найденных заражённых объектов и так и не удалённых, а частично помещённых в карантин ! Обыватель растеряется и скорее всего не поймет , что *за золото в виде Vba32 Rescue он держал в руках* и почему оно ему до конца не помогло !!!

 :Rtfm:  а всего-то надо описать популярно, как заглянуть в папку карантина (оставаясь работать в программе с диском/флэшкой/ОЗУ) с помощью *Midnigth Commander* 
и 
руками удалить то и там, где указывает карантин + почистить обязательно все ТЕМПЫ ВИНДЫ и Интернет-браузеров... (конечно при этом чистить то, в чем уверен на 100 % - а в этом вопросе хороший помощник - интернет и консультации с 2-го ПК, если таковой имеется...
или... 
краткое изложение этики этого вопроса в Вашем новом руководстве пользователя (от чего и программа станет популярнее и компания от популяризации действенной программы - очень выиграет)

Хотя как показывает практика чистить известные, но очень подозрительные (находящиеся не на месте) экзешники либо инишники винды - не вызывает проблем при дальнейшей работе, имхо...)

----------


## sergey ulasen

Спасибо.




> А из всего проделанного - осталось пожелать ВАМ в руководство пользователя, таки добавить, какими методами решать проблему после найденных заражённых объектов и так и не удалённых, а частично помещённых в карантин !
> ...
> а всего-то надо описать популярно, как заглянуть в папку карантина (оставаясь работать в программе с диском/флэшкой/ОЗУ) с помощью *Midnigth Commander*


Понял. Ошибку учтем и со следующей версией Vba32 Rescue внесем соответствующие изменения в документацию.

----------


## Val_Ery

*Спасибо за Ваш отличный продукт!*
Неделю назад столкнулся с интересным случаем (подобное видел в "Помогите", правда без решения...): в userinit были прописаны три очень интересных файла, удаление в реестре ни к чему не приводило (после перезагрузки записи появлялись снова), утилиты типа avz и cureit запускались и вываливались по ошибке, такая же ситуация была с KAVremoval tool, avira antivirus, norton av - программа устанавливается, при нажатии на скан ошибка "АВ базы не найдены, переустановите продукт".
Анализ файлов на вирустотал показал с вероятностью ~30%, что это вирусы (диагностировали KAV, DrWeb, Avira, A в квадрате и ваш продукт). Поэтому, собираю диск под Sardu, состоящий из перечисленных антивирей, добавляю к ним avg и f-secure и двигаю к тому чуду... Запуская по порядку, остановился на avira, ибо результат был нулевой! Три часа сканирований! Запуская vbarescue, на чудо не надеялся, а зря.
Скорость сканирования! Результат!!! Плюс mc - чтоб вычисить остатки руками! *ВсЁ на Уровне!*
После перезагрузки - машинка чистейшая, всякие rkunhooker`ы, gmer`ы и hijack`еры показывают красоту и порядок! Антивирусник установился, обновился, даже систему до кучи по полной проверил. Красота!
Ещё раз *СПАСИБО*!

В общем, в нашей деревне в моем лице появился популяризатор....

----------


## Groft

*Val_Ery*, Спасибо Вам за Ваш отзыв! 



> В общем, в нашей деревне в моем лице появился популяризатор...


 :Beer:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Еще один отзыв http://virusinfo.info/911test/?actio...&case_id=24779




> Спасибо товарищам белоруссам! Плодотворно работают славные продолжатели дела Феликса Эдмундовича! Здоровья им и успехов в труде!
> Как это было: VBA нашел два файла, один из них троян-бла-бла-бла.ооб. Перезагрузил комп. С первого раза система не встала, с рабочего стола ушла в синий (не голубой) экранчик смерти. После вотрой попытки всё загрузилось, но KIS опять за своё - комп под угрозой! Я аж разочаровался было, но нашел в себе силы нажать кнопку Исправить. И всё. Семафор погас, комп под защитой. Вот только не могу отчет VBA найти. И сам смотрел, и поисковую собачку подключил - не можем найти vba32.rpt.
> Как я видел в процессе работы VBA, вирус был найден в файле autoran.inf на диске С, и удалён. Что за второй вирус, я не присматривался, рассчитывал отчет посмотреть.
> Спасибо вам !!! Если хотите что-то ещё уточнить, я на связи. В принципе задачу можно закрывать. Если это только я могу сделать, тогда подскажите мне пожалуйста, я закрою.
> Удачного вам дня! Есть ещё один повод почувствовать удовлетворение от хорошо выполненной работы!

----------


## sergey ulasen

*Aleksandra*, спасибо за отзыв!

----------


## zbz

помогите пожалуйста разобраться новичку, при загрузке Vba32 Rescue через дос выходит сообшение:
Welcome to Vba32 Rescue!
>> Base System
>> sda1 : ntfs > C:
>> sda1 : ntfs > D:
please press enter to activate this console.

как быть дальше?
заранее блогадарю.

----------


## sergey ulasen

> помогите пожалуйста разобраться новичку, при загрузке Vba32 Rescue через дос выходит сообшение:
> Welcome to Vba32 Rescue!
> >> Base System
> >> sda1 : ntfs > C:
> >> sda1 : ntfs > D:
> please press enter to activate this console.
> 
> как быть дальше?
> заранее блогадарю.


Ничего не надо трогать. Загрузка должна продолжиться и в конечном итоге вывести вас на пользовательский интерфейс с диалогами.

Если загрузка по каким-то причинам не происходит, тогда надо разбираться почему. Пишите сюда, будем разбираться.

P.S. Извините за задержку. Т.к. сейчас данный продукт активно не развивается, то я в эту ветку захожу раз в несколько дней. В следующий раз пишите еще и сообщение в личку, тогда я сразу это замечу. Спасибо.

----------


## Tsekhovoy Eugene

Здравствуйте. В настоящее время доступна новая версия спасательного образа VbaRescue 3.12.4.2 с новыми утилитами для записи на сменные USB носители под windows и linux. Основное изменение - это возможность создания загрузочной флешки c ФС FAT32 и NTFS не трогая пользовательские данные при наличии MBR, если таблица разделов оствутствует, то будет предложено создать ее с последующим форматированием носителя.

----------

